# NGD: CT7



## elq (Feb 6, 2013)

Work calls, so I can only post a few quick pics before I head into a meeting
























what bridge is this?










It sure looks like the LFR in my last Carvin 7 



And I seem to remember a recent thread where people were complaining about PRS book matching. Some folks (mostly familiar to me from the carvinbbs) were quite vocal about how much better Carvin did at book matching...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2013)

I love whenever you have NGDs Eric.


----------



## Underworld (Feb 6, 2013)

Except for the bookmatching top job, everything looks niiiice! How does it play? 

I request more pictures! Showing the entire guitar if possible to have a better overall look. 


Congrats!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 6, 2013)

That looks like an OFR7; doesn't the Carvin LFR have that weird TRS base plate shape (kinda trapezoidal)?

Looks like an awesome guitar


----------



## potatohead (Feb 6, 2013)

You're posting the bookmatch where the top is slanted, which is freaking hard/impossible to bookmatch because it's bookmatched before it's CNC'd. What does it look like between the pickups? Oh and yes it is an OFR7. 

This is what they can do when it's flat;






All in all though, that is an awesome guitar.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 6, 2013)

wannabguitarist said:


> That looks like an OFR7; doesn't the Carvin LFR have that weird TRS base plate shape (kinda trapezoidal)?
> 
> Looks like an awesome guitar



Aye, the TRS7 that Carvin used to use has angled edges on the rear end of the base plate leading up to the whale fin. It's pretty much their biggest distinguishing mark.

I know that Carvin is using OFR7s on the CT 7 strings now, but I'm curious if they've also made the switch on their DC 7 strings. Anyone in the know? Cause if so, that would make getting a Carvin a _helluva_ lot more attractive proposition, personally.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2013)

wannabguitarist said:


> That looks like an OFR7; doesn't the Carvin LFR have that weird TRS base plate shape (kinda trapezoidal)?



I'm pretty sure that was the joke.


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 6, 2013)

That looks so badass! Gratz man! Hngd!!


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## themike (Feb 6, 2013)

Gorgeous guitar buddy, looks killer! 



potatohead said:


> You're posting the bookmatch where the top is slanted, which is freaking hard/impossible to bookmatch because it's bookmatched before it's CNC'd. What does it look like between the pickups? Oh and yes it is an OFR7. This is what they can do when it's flat;



This argument is not valid for PRS so therefore it cannot be valid for Carvin either


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 6, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> This argument is not valid for PRS so therefore it cannot be valid for Carvin either



It's the internet, Carvin are cheaper so they'll always win. Price invalidates reason, remember?


----------



## Edika (Feb 6, 2013)

It looks so good and I won't make the usual joke for lefties! I'm sure the pickups will be swapped but how does the D26's sound?


----------



## potatohead (Feb 6, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Gorgeous guitar buddy, looks killer!
> 
> 
> 
> This argument is not valid for PRS so therefore it cannot be valid for Carvin either



The best part is I was dogging on PRS too but I'm just trying to stir the pot, because its entertaining  

There's only so much as a woodworker/luthier that you can do.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 6, 2013)

Wait...is Eric joking or serious, the guitar looks pretty good to me 

I can never tell with the man! I know he was serious on his past Suhr, ESP and PRS NGDs


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 6, 2013)

elq said:


>



Well, that was random.


----------



## elq (Feb 6, 2013)

Some more pictures...


















wannabguitarist said:


> That looks like an OFR7; doesn't the Carvin LFR have that weird TRS base plate shape (kinda trapezoidal)?
> 
> Looks like an awesome guitar



Someone mentioned that it's a FTR, apparently also known as the pro series, made in Korea to German specs rather than a OFR.




MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm pretty sure that was the joke.



Not fully. I asked as because to the best of my knowledge, Floyd doesn't make lefty OFR7s. 

And the bridge is different than the one on my old Carvin -








MaxOfMetal said:


> It's the internet, Carvin are cheaper so they'll always win. Price invalidates reason, remember?



 no kidding.



Now I only got 30 min to play it before I had to run into work, but I wasn't terribly impressed to be honest. There was lots of glue around the neck joint, the clear was also lifting around the neck joint. And despite the action being quite high, there was noticeable buzzing. I'll reassess after it's had a few hours to properly acclimate and I have time to do a setup.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 6, 2013)

why do the pick ups have an extra poles on them not under the strings ? does it increase the magnetism ?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 6, 2013)

elq said:


> Some more pictures...
> 
> 
> Now I only got 30 min to play it before I had to run into work, but I wasn't terribly impressed to be honest. There was lots of glue around the neck joint, the clear was also lifting around the neck joint. And despite the action being quite high, there was noticeable buzzing. I'll reassess after it's had a few hours to properly acclimate and I have time to do a setup.



Eh, that sucks man. At least you had a few good NGDs recently.


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 6, 2013)

lewstherin006 said:


> why do the pick ups have an extra poles on them not under the strings ? does it increase the magnetism ?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



I think it is supposed to help with the decrease in volume when the strings are bent. I have never noticed this as being a problem with traditional pickups but...


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks sweet. I am waiting for them to offer the 27" necks, after that nothing is holding me back from getting a Carvin 7. The few I played at NAMM were sweet.


----------



## elq (Feb 6, 2013)

lewstherin006 said:


> why do the pick ups have an extra poles on them not under the strings ? does it increase the magnetism ?



It's just a carvin thing. I don't know why they do it, but it certainly makes their pickups immediately recognizable  



Church2224 said:


> Eh, that sucks man. At least you had a few good NGDs recently.



Hah. Overall not a big deal, Carvins return policy is great. I'll have a few more too... and with this being ready soon, I might have an unplanned one.


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 6, 2013)

shitsøn;3401217 said:


> Looks sweet. I am waiting for them to offer the 27" necks, after that nothing is holding me back from getting a Carvin 7. The few I played at NAMM were sweet.



Carvin offering a 27'' scale is still a ways off isn't it? This summer maybe?


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 6, 2013)

Doomlord said:


> Carvin offering a 27'' scale is still a ways off isn't it? This summer maybe?


More like fall/winter this year. I can wait.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Feb 6, 2013)

that thing is killer man!


----------



## themike (Feb 6, 2013)

elq said:


> It's just a carvin thing. I don't know why they do it, but it certainly makes their pickups immediately recognizable


 
Its the "no matter where the route is a pole piece will line up" pickup design


----------



## Doomlord (Feb 6, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Its the "no matter where the route is a pole piece will line up" pickup design



 Never thought of it like that!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2013)

I couldn't tell if it was just the light in the picture, was the edge of the ebony fretboard chewed up in that macro picture you posted?   Can never catch a break with your Carvin orders, eh Eric?!  That being said the top IS very nice... you know, if you can get past that whole "ZOMG IT ISN'T PERFECTLY BOOKMATCHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   " thing.


----------



## elq (Feb 6, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> I couldn't tell if it was just the light in the picture, was the edge of the ebony fretboard chewed up in that macro picture you posted?



I was hoping someone would catch that 

Oddly enough, it's only like that on the treble side of the fretboard. 



HighGain510 said:


> Can never catch a break with your Carvin orders, eh Eric?!  That being said the top IS very nice... you know, if you can get past that whole "ZOMG IT ISN'T PERFECTLY BOOKMATCHED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   " thing.



 good thing I have lots of "luck" with Thorn and KxK


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 6, 2013)

elq said:


> I was hoping someone would catch that
> 
> Oddly enough, it's only like that on the treble side of the fretboard.



DAFUQ?! Damn dude, that sucks.  Somebody over there must REALLY hate lefties! IT'S DISCRIMINATION I TELL YA! 



elq said:


> good thing I have lots of "luck" with Thorn and KxK



Haha yes indeed... "luck" it is!   I mean, it's GOTTA be luck, right?


----------



## pathogenicmetal666 (Feb 6, 2013)

lewstherin006 said:


> why do the pick ups have an extra poles on them not under the strings ? does it increase the magnetism ?
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



I think the logic is for string bending to keep the pole pieces under the strings.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 6, 2013)

To get a perfect bookmatch from Carvin, you have to request it. Might not even be an option 50 charge, but either way, you have to tell them you want it "perfectly seamless when matched" otherwise its a luck of the draw. EIther way, thats $2.4K cheaper than the PRS top which was still way worse than that.

I will never order a Carvin without calling it in and requesting it exactly how I want it when it comes to quilt tops; thats a no brainer.

And for your info, the two KXK's I've played havent been able to touch the top notch Carvin's ive played, for half the price. Apples and oranges though, like every guitar brand people like differences, but obviously you don't dig your Carvin so just return it with the 10 day policy (which I doubt Rob will take a guitar back within 10 days no questions asked lol) and be done with it.


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks nice.

Why doesn't anyone flush mount the tremolo cover in back?


----------



## engage757 (Feb 6, 2013)

stunning bro!


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 6, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> To get a perfect bookmatch from Carvin, you have to request it. Might not even be an option 50 charge, but either way, you have to tell them you want it "perfectly seamless when matched" otherwise its a luck of the draw. EIther way, thats $2.4K cheaper than the PRS top which was still way worse than that.
> 
> I will never order a Carvin without calling it in and requesting it exactly how I want it when it comes to quilt tops; thats a no brainer.
> 
> And for your info, the two KXK's I've played havent been able to touch the top notch Carvin's ive played, for half the price. Apples and oranges though, like every guitar brand people like differences, but obviously you don't dig your Carvin so just return it with the 10 day policy (which I doubt Rob will take a guitar back within 10 days no questions asked lol) and be done with it.



I think the chewed up fretboard side, fret buzzing and access glue trump the book matching on this guitar in terms of problems. Definitely not the first time we have seen this issues with Carvins. 

And these issues are not preferences but in fact QC problems that ANY builder can be guilty of. This is probably the 4th one Eric has received with QC issues.


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 6, 2013)

Its great Carvin offers lefties, and righties too, a semi custom at such good prices, build times and quality. And for the money nobody has better options and tops and finish.

That being said, I would be returning that if the edge of the fret board is actually as bad as it looks in the photos. I can't believe they let it ship like that.

I am also one of the "waiting for the 27" scale" people. Carvin honored my returned first guitar from them [DC127 with wrong finish] and the rebuild was awesome. Having to go through the wait twice does suck. The fact we can return it no questions asked for 10 days and even throw in some new changes, or totally change the order is what makes Carvin a risk free buy. Not always stress free, but still a great deal.

Sorry for the disappointing NGD.


----------



## JLocrian (Feb 7, 2013)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## Spamspam (Feb 7, 2013)

Sucks, dude. Guitar would be awesome, without the issues... I've never gotten anything but awesome guitars from Carvin, bummer that you are having such crap luck with them... Either that, or the sales guy doesn't like you, lol. But I'm just going to assume it's the bad luck thing..


----------



## elq (Feb 19, 2013)

So the CT7 went back. And look at what Rob posted today -












> Mahogany neck and body
> Ebony fretboard
> Shell side dots
> 25.5" Scale, 16" radius
> ...



I think this will replace my CT7 quite nicely


----------



## BTS (Feb 19, 2013)

elq said:


> So the CT7 went back. And look at what Rob posted today -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
omfg, amazing... (must stay on thread... ) but eagerly await NGD  !!

EDIT: added ""


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> To get a perfect bookmatch from Carvin, you have to request it. Might not even be an option 50 charge, but either way, you have to tell them you want it "perfectly seamless when matched" otherwise its a luck of the draw. EIther way, thats $2.4K cheaper than the PRS top which was still way worse than that.
> 
> I will never order a Carvin without calling it in and requesting it exactly how I want it when it comes to quilt tops; thats a no brainer.
> 
> And for your info, the two KXK's I've played havent been able to touch the top notch Carvin's ive played, for half the price. Apples and oranges though, like every guitar brand people like differences, but obviously you don't dig your Carvin so just return it with the 10 day policy (which I doubt Rob will take a guitar back within 10 days no questions asked lol) and be done with it.



There's fanboyism, and then there's this post.  

Is a non-dicked up fretboard an option 50 too? How about finish peeling away from the neck joint? 

If you look at Eric's history with Carvin you'll see some parallels with your very own, very widely bragged about, history with guys like Sims and Woods. Maybe not as bad, but there's obviously a few misses on Carvin's end when it comes to guitars delivered to him. 

Also, not sure where you're getting your numbers from, you can get 10-top PRS models for $1800 all day on eBay, and you can see the top you're getting. With Carvin you're paying $1400 without options for a CT6. Though, it isn't a great comparison considering how you choose to spec things and the string count.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 19, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Is a non-dicked up fretboard an option 50 too? How about finish peeling away from the neck joint?



Those are clearly option 50 now, if you don't call them and specifically ask them for that, you get what you deserve apparently!  Option 50 for a bookmatched top? Hilarious.


----------



## Dakotaspex (Feb 19, 2013)

This kinda steered me away from Carvin. That KxK on the other hand...


----------



## mphsc (Feb 19, 2013)

I figured this would end up here. looks nice and I bet it will look great next to that blue one.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 19, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's fanboyism, and then there's this post.
> 
> Is a non-dicked up fretboard an option 50 too? How about finish peeling away from the neck joint?
> 
> ...



Its fine and reasonable for him to be pissed about the fretboard edges, but for him to say the quilt isnt perfectly bookmatched and that is Carvin's fault?? How many companies have perfect seamless bookmatching on every guitar they put out? All I said is the truth; if you want to be 100% sure you get a SEAMLESS (ie quilts/flame dissipate into eachother rather than overlap) is to call in your order and ask for it. If you don't call in and ask, you get whatever they put on the guitar at random. And to clarify, this top IS a great top, not terrible by any means. So for him to complain about that, is nitpicking.

And know where I get my numbers for PRS models are? On these forums, and there was a recent thread about the quality of a top for an outrageous price on a PRS. How much would a NEW PRS with a quilt top be? I searched Ebay, and found VERY LITTLE "Quilt" 10 Tops for under $2000, even used, keep in mind we're talking QUILT - most "10 tops" under $2000 are FLAMED. For reference, a NEW (not used like Ebay) Carvin CT7 with a flamed top can be had at $1399, no options needed.

If you care to link me to a Quilt top PRS (not SE) on a site like MF/GC for less than $2000, that'd be appreciated. So far, everything Im pulling up is much, much more expensive, for less strings also.

Look at this quilt top on musiciansfriend from a PRS 24 worth $3800, its quilt looks VERY SIMILAR to the Carvin CT7 posted here. The bookmatching is not seamless either. http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/prs-custom-24-left-handed-quilt-10-top-electric-guitar






(Obviously this is just the first result in google for a new PRS with a quilt top, but I think You can see what I am getting at)


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 19, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> (which I doubt Rob will take a guitar back within 10 days no questions asked lol)



To be fair, Rob wouldn't give Eric four duds.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 19, 2013)

Ahh yes, because the Carvin and the PRS are identical due to the fact that they both have similar quilted tops 

There's brand fanboyism, and then there's wilfull blindness


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 19, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> Ahh yes, because the Carvin and the PRS are identical due to the fact that they both have similar quilted tops



This thread was about the Carvin, and Max was making this point, and I quote



> Also, not sure where you're getting your numbers from, you can get 10-top PRS models for $1800 all day on eBay, and you can see the top you're getting. With Carvin you're paying $1400 without options for a CT6. Though, it isn't a great comparison considering how you choose to spec things and the string count.



Which is clearly not accurate.

Either way, you guys can bash Carvin all you want, I dont care, just presenting facts to anyone reading this wondering if their Carvin will come out like this. More often than not, people are happy with Carvin, and if you get an issue, they WILL fix it. And thats all Im saying, its pointless arguing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> and that is Carvin's fault?



Yes. They built the guitar and thus it's their fault, there's no evading that fact. Carvin chose to release a guitar with a top which isn't "perfectly" bookmatched, just like PRS sometimes does. 

I don't know where this whole PRS vs. Carvin bookmatching pissing contest came from, but it really needs to stop. It's now clogged up three threads.

New or used aside, the fact of the matter is, if you're willing to plop down $2k and want a carved top double cut you can go with either Carvin or PRS. At this rate, you run about an equal chance of getting a really good bookmatch from either.



NickCormier said:


> Which is clearly not accurate.



I didn't say the PRS guitars were new, nor did I mention quilt tops specifically. Try again Nick.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 19, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yes. They built the guitar and thus it's their fault, there's no evading that fact. Carvin chose to release a guitar with a top which isn't "perfectly" bookmatched, just like PRS sometimes does.
> 
> I don't know where this whole PRS vs. Carvin bookmatching pissing contest came from, but it really needs to stop. It's now clogged up three threads.
> 
> ...



lol ok Max, I see how it is. I just assumed since this thread was about a quilt top and new guitar, that when comparing it to something else that was the standard. My bad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> lol ok Max, I see how it is. I just assumed since this thread was about a quilt top and new guitar, that when comparing it to something else that was the standards.
> 
> My bad.



You know what they say about assuming right?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 19, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know what they say about assuming right?



That theres no right way to argue with a mod?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 19, 2013)

NickCormier said:


> That theres no right way to argue with a mod?



Unless I'm seeing things, and talking to myself, you're not banned, so quit the bullshit and drop the attitude.


----------



## MetalGravy (Feb 19, 2013)

How's the neck profile compared to a DC, same?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 19, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unless I'm seeing things, and talking to myself, you're not banned, so quit the bullshit and drop the attitude.



lol gotcha. I believe I proved my point.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2013)

MetalGravy said:


> How's the neck profile compared to a DC, same?



I'm very curious about another opinion on this. Mesh compared it to a Les Paul in a very good way. I could certainly dig on that.


----------



## gunch (Feb 20, 2013)

Top hairsplitting aside I'd be pissed that I'd gotten the fretboard chewed up like that.

Good to see at least a good ending, if by different hands, elq.


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 20, 2013)

Eric - dude that fretboard...



MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm very curious about another opinion on this. Mesh compared it to a Les Paul in a very good way. I could certainly dig on that.



According to our chat log it was "nice and comfy with a hinge of thickness"... but now I don't remember. You know how many guitars I fingered at NAMM?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 20, 2013)

djpharoah said:


> Eric - dude that fretboard...
> 
> 
> 
> According to our chat log it was "nice and comfy with a hinge of thickness"... but now I don't remember. You know how many guitars I fingered at NAMM?



Perhaps I was thinking of how you were describing the tone. I know a Les Paul reference was made. I remember because it got me awfully aroused.


----------



## elq (Feb 20, 2013)

And here's a list of the reasons it was sent back - 


7 of the first 12 frets were not level.
lots of glue poo around the neck joint
lifing/bubbling finish around the neck joint 
as you might be able to see in the picture of the fretboard, the bevel on the fret ends was inconsistant in some places quite deep.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 20, 2013)

elq said:


> And here's a list of the reasons it was sent back -
> 
> 
> 7 of the first 12 frets were not level.
> ...



Jesus Christ. Just one of those issue would be enough for me to send it back.

Eric, Stick with Suhr, KXK, Thorn, ESP and PRS from now on, they seem to do you right


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 20, 2013)

elq said:


> And here's a list of the reasons it was sent back -
> 
> 
> 7 of the first 12 frets were not level.
> ...



Oh, I get it. You just hate Carvin!


HAHA, Exposed! 


However, KxK is pretty tasty looking.


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 23, 2013)

Looks like this made it to the "in stock" page:


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 23, 2013)

I wonder if they had the decency to list it as B-Stock at least.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 23, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> Looks like this made it to the "in stock" page:


Note to self: Never buy from Carvin's In Stock Section


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 23, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Note to self: Never buy from Carvin's In Stock Section



I had an in-stock show up that was pretty chewed up, I've been gun-shy to order from the in-stock section ever since.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 23, 2013)

And then there is this:


It makes you wonder if it really ever happens while cameras are not recording .


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 23, 2013)

DavidLopezJr said:


> Note to self: Never buy from Carvin's In Stock Section


 
It's possible that some of the items in there are perfectly fine where they got the specs wrong, resulting in a return. Or, a customer may not have liked a particular figuring on a top or whatever.

But, then there's this. It's possible they fixed the fretwork and I can't see the rough edge of the ebony in this pic, but it's also not a good angle to see it.

Anyway, they offer a risk free warranty period, so this is just a public service announcement to check what you get and return it if it sucks


----------



## elq (Feb 23, 2013)

Just note that you loose in shipping (e.g. I lost about $110 on this guitar), so buying from Carvin isn't really risk free 

Also the guitar was delivered on Monday. They refunded my money on Thursday and the guitar appeared on GiS on Friday morning, I doubt they did anything other than an inspection and photograph it


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 23, 2013)

elq said:


> Just note that you loose in shipping (e.g. I lost about $110 on this guitar), so buying from Carvin isn't really risk free
> 
> Also the guitar was delivered on Monday. They refunded my money on Thursday and the guitar appeared on GiS on Friday morning, I doubt they did anything other than an inspection and photograph it



That sounds about right, the last one I sent back came to me on a Monday, went back to them (took 4 days to get there) by Friday and they had it back in the In Stock section by Monday.  Since they list the specs, it would be great if they inspected them and listed any flaws that appeared on the guitar, but I guess not.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 23, 2013)

wannabguitarist said:


> That looks like an OFR7; doesn't the Carvin LFR have that weird TRS base plate shape (kinda trapezoidal)?
> 
> Looks like an awesome guitar



It is. Whether it's German or not remains to be seen. 

OP, open the back of the guitar, shine a torch in and see if you can see a 'Made In Germany' stamp on the bottom of the trem...for curiosity's sake. 

Very nice guitar, even though they COMPLETELY FUCKED IT - it's the wrong way around. 

Edit: Wink so you know I'm ribbing you.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Feb 23, 2013)

MetalDaze said:


> It's possible that some of the items in there are perfectly fine where they got the specs wrong, resulting in a return. Or, a customer may not have liked a particular figuring on a top or whatever.
> 
> But, then there's this. It's possible they fixed the fretwork and I can't see the rough edge of the ebony in this pic, but it's also not a good angle to see it.
> 
> Anyway, they offer a risk free warranty period, so this is just a public service announcement to check what you get and return it if it sucks


As elq said you still have to worry about shipping cost. What bugs me is their logic behind why this wouldn't be listed as B-Stock product. It's just shady stuff to me I guess.



HighGain510 said:


> Since they list the specs, it would be great if they inspected them and listed any flaws that appeared on the guitar, but I guess not.


They need to man up and fix the damn thing (unless they somehow fixed it the moment it got there or they plan on fixing it before they ship it out) or just list it as b-stock condition.


----------



## themike (Feb 23, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> And then there is this:
> It makes you wonder if it really ever happens while cameras are not recording .



That video got me exploring their youtube channel a little big and I found this video with Frank Gambale hysterical. He basically pulls one of his guitars off the line and askes them to completely reshape the heel - which I'm sure they totally adjusted in the CNC programing after he left 

Frank Gambale - Carvin FG1 Guitar - How it&#39;s Made - YouTube


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 23, 2013)

Linked for convenience


Yeah I remember that one, hilarious, but if they wanted him to endorse their brand, they had to give him exactly what he wanted. Same with Holdsworth where they finally had to release a headless version, which is what he originally asked for.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 20, 2013)

that list is god awful.
I've been in adiscussion over on the Carvin forum, and I just recently found out that Carvin does not even do a fret level before the gutiars go out the door. So whether you get a buzz bomb or not is totally luck of the draw.
fuck that 
I was kind of pumped about ordering a CT-7 but some of those issues in that list ELQ posted are issues i see over and over again with Carvin (especially the fret beveling)
which I had to deal with first hand with my Dc727.


----------



## LetsMosey (Mar 21, 2013)

To Carvin's defense... last year I ordered a DC127 that had some major buzzing issues. Unsure what the deal was, I sent it back for them to fix. They found out that the fingerboard wood (flamed maple) piece they used was "too soft" and was causing 2 frets to pop up. Before figuring this out though, they went ahead and put in a rebuild order for me. However, the guitar that had the soft piece of wood was FIXED before it was put in the in-stock section. They completely removed the fingerboard and replaced it before putting it back up for sale. They are good about fixing issues before putting it back up for sale to someone else.


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 21, 2013)

Obviously this has nothing to do with the horrible experience elq had, but I so wish that Carvin would use Fedex instead of United Parcel Smashers. 

I think they intentionally play throw the box with anything that says fragile on it. Makes me wonder how many issues they cause Carvin and their customers.


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 21, 2013)

kmanick said:


> that list is god awful.
> I've been in adiscussion over on the Carvin forum, and I just recently found out that Carvin does not even do a fret level before the gutiars go out the door. So whether you get a buzz bomb or not is totally luck of the draw.
> fuck that
> I was kind of pumped about ordering a CT-7 but some of those issues in that list ELQ posted are issues i see over and over again with Carvin (especially the fret beveling)
> which I had to deal with first hand with my Dc727.



That explains why SS frets are only a $20 upgrade


----------



## sojorel (Mar 21, 2013)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Linked for convenience
> 
> 
> Yeah I remember that one, hilarious, but if they wanted him to endorse their brand, they had to give him exactly what he wanted. Same with Holdsworth where they finally had to release a headless version, which is what he originally asked for.




Despite this thread, I now want a Frank Gambale sig


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 21, 2013)

Alrighty, as a a person who owns a Carvin and played a Carvin before owning mine, I will say that when you get one issue-free, then the quality-for-price is off the fucking wall. However, they are known for QC issues here and there, and in ELQ's situation, a little more frequently. 

I'll admit that that my Carvin has two very minor cosmetic issues and has a little bit of buzz, but the cosmetic issues were overlooked after a playing it for a few days and the buzz isn't too much of an issue and will be gone after I set it up. Other than that, I love it and have been playing it non-stop. My favorite guitar I've owned yet.

I love mine and plan on ordering another when the sevens get released in 27" scale, but for the guy saying they destroy PRS and KXK... Put it this way, one of the smoothest, finest playing guitars I've ever held was a PRS SE. Let that speak volumes for the US series. I've never played a KXK, but I've also never heard ANY negative comments on them. 

I'm pretty happy with Carvin at the moment, but that won't blind me from occasional inconsistencies. If they stepped up the QC to where no issues such as, mine, ELQ's, or any others' happened any more than rarely, they could perhaps, in my eyes, be the best(price-to-quality) guitar manufacturer out there.

They've been in the game for a minute and have all the potential, but upping QC would also mean upping payroll, expenses and losses. They're running a rather large scale operation, but they should perhaps have some company meetings over the matter and start aiming to run shit because they do produce really quality instruments. 


All in all, good for you ELQ(I don't know you well enough to refer to you as Eric) for returning it. I wish it was up to standard for you, man. There's no excuse for those flaws.


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 21, 2013)

sojorel said:


> Despite this thread, I now want a Frank Gambale sig



Same


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 21, 2013)

sojorel said:


> Despite this thread, I now want a Frank Gambale sig



Me too. Not a Carvin, though.


----------



## LetsMosey (Mar 21, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Alrighty, as a a person who owns a Carvin and played a Carvin before owning mine, I will say that when you get one issue-free, then the quality-for-price is off the fucking wall. However, they are known for QC issues here and there, and in ELQ's situation, a little more frequently.
> 
> I'll admit that that my Carvin has two very minor cosmetic issues and has a little bit of buzz, but the cosmetic issues were overlooked after a playing it for a few days and the buzz isn't too much of an issue and will be gone after I set it up. Other than that, I love it and have been playing it non-stop. My favorite guitar I've owned yet.
> 
> ...



I thought they've been "in the game" since the 1940's.


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 21, 2013)

LetsMosey said:


> I thought they've been "in the game" since the 1940's.



You know what I mean. haha


Oh, me and my slang


----------



## Nag (Mar 21, 2013)

man, you really need a fix. all your guitars are the wrong way around !

HNGD  !


----------



## potatohead (Mar 22, 2013)

JaeSwift said:


> That explains why SS frets are only a $20 upgrade


 
Except that they are a $40 upgrade. 

I figured this would happen, because this is the way of the internet. People say something like an Ibanez Premium is awesome for the dollar, yet a guitar that's $300 more and not made with a veneer or a four-piece body and plays three times as nicely is crap if there is one small flaw. 

Nothing beats Carvin for quality for the dollar. Nothing is even close. Not every one they build is going to be perfect. I've received four and another on order and they have all been excellent. 

You have to draw the line. Carvin could level the frets more, or buy a Plek machine to do it. They can also raise the price of the guitars $100 to do it, but people would bitch about that too. They press high quality fretwire into a radiused piece of wood and then check the whole thing with a straightedge. It's not rocket science to get it 99% level. Half the people complaining about it can't even do a simple setup, and then just blame the guitar because it's easier.


----------



## littledoc (Mar 22, 2013)

potatohead said:


> Half the people complaining about it can't even do a simple setup, and then just blame the guitar because it's easier.



QFT. I've owned six Carvins, and they've all been outstanding. Never a fret level problem, never any flaws in the hardware or electronics, nothing. I can accept that, as a factory manufacturer, lemons will happen from time to time. I'd have immediately returned this one for the damaged fret board. But I also take certain gripes with a bit of skepticism (like seven frets not being level), and what one player perceives to be a problem may simply be in the eye of the beholder rather than a legitimate technical deficiency. 


Besides, as far as Carvin not leveling their frets, that's not a bad thing. If a fret needs to be leveled on a brand-new guitar, the frets are likely not seated properly. Fret leveling would be putting a band-aid on a bullet wound.


----------



## elq (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes I know there are Carvin fans... but seriously, they have screwed several things up. I've owned many over the past 18 years and the quality has gone down. 

If you don't want to believe me...

Dude...




Nagash said:


> HNGD  !



What the ..... I can understand that you're not a native english speaker... but jesus christ, read the ....ing thread before you respond. You come off as a complete tard. 

It's not hard. Seriously. .....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2013)

LOL 


Never seen eric so mad


----------



## Osiris (Mar 22, 2013)

potatohead said:


> Nothing beats Carvin for quality for the dollar. Nothing is even close.



For North Americans.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 22, 2013)

potatohead said:


> I figured this would happen, because this is the way of the internet. People say something like an Ibanez Premium is awesome for the dollar, yet a guitar that's $300 more and not made with a veneer or a four-piece body and plays three times as nicely is crap if there is one small flaw.
> 
> .



None of my Carvins have played as well as my Ibanezes. That's why I sold them. My 727 was nice enough, with the exception of the dodgy fretwork and finishing. That said, I would expect more from a USA-made guitar given that my indonesian RG is flawless in those regards.

Just my two cents and my own experience with the brand.


----------



## Nag (Mar 22, 2013)

elq said:


> What the fuck. I can understand that you're not a native english speaker... but jesus christ, read the fucking thread before you respond. You come off as a complete tard.
> 
> It's not hard. Seriously. Fuck.






1) I actually only read the first post before replying
2) keep it cool

Honestly, from what I understood, you haven't had the greatest luck with Carvin... just stop ordering from them. Your profile says Oni on the way, shows a KxK, you have a Skervesen... why risk another Carvin if you say yourself the quality went down ?




didn't mean to get you mad, although I enjoy being a little bit provocative every now and again


----------



## potatohead (Mar 22, 2013)

Bigfan said:


> None of my Carvins have played as well as my Ibanezes. That's why I sold them. My 727 was nice enough, with the exception of the dodgy fretwork and finishing. That said, I would expect more from a USA-made guitar given that my indonesian RG is flawless in those regards.
> 
> Just my two cents and my own experience with the brand.



I also have an Indo RG as well, and I've owned two Prestiges. The Indo one doesn't hold a candle, although it's a great backup. The Prestiges were very good, I would say fretwork wise are fairly equal but I will take a Carvin everytime because of everything else. Stainless frets, a pile of options, etc.

This is just the way things work. It is human nature. Carvin has exploded on this forum in the last couple years and people start to turn elsewhere because it's too "every day" now. A few bad reports and the bandwagon gets bigger. It works the other way too of course, and it did work in their favor a couple years back. Ebb and flow of business I suppose.


----------

